# Sensores infrarrojos para vehiculos



## libero (Sep 19, 2006)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy realizando un proyecto en la universidad y tengo que conectar unos sensores de infrarrojos al ordenador para tratar las señales. Mi duda es que no se como debo realizar la conexion electronica para poder empezar a programar directamente con la señal que me de en un pc normal de sobremesa.

Los sensores que utilizare son los SHARP http://www.superrobotica.com/S320107.htm

Les agradezco la ayuda de ante mano, un saludo.


----------



## jean pierre (Oct 1, 2006)

hola estoy en un proyecto de  diseñar un automovil tubular de tamaño real y quisiera colocarles sensores de proximidad en las partes delantera y trasera que active una alarma y de esta manera el conductor saber que se encuentra muy cerca del obstaculo.

el problema es que ya probe con este circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/
y no me da la distancia que necesito (alrededor de 2.5 m) les agradeceria de antemano si alguien tiene un circuito que cumpla con mis requerimientos.
se los agradeceria. muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

mejor utiliza el sistema ultrasonico o por microondas


----------



## jean pierre (Oct 2, 2006)

gracias tiopepe 123 por el consejo . pero no tengo un circuito de ultrasonido o de microondas me podrias ayudar a facilitarme los circuitos de esos sensores o alguien que tenga algun sitio donde hallarlos . please les agradezco de todo corazon.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2006)

Estos ya estan contruidos como modulos me parece que ceek tambien suministra
http://www.superrobotica.com/Sensores.htm


Aunque normalmente utilizan 2 sensores emisor/receptor se puede construir con uno solo.
Aunque tiene sus limitaciones-

Tambien se pueden utilizar dos tecnicas, la mas comun es la de medir el tiempo de viaje de sonido y determinar la distancia.
Tambien hay el metodo doppler o de interferiometria que permite mayor resolucion a coste de una mayor complejidad y menor alcance.
Finalmente el barato utilizado para alarmas y demas llamado volumetrico, se basa en medir la presion de sonido en una habitacion, cuando habres un ventana el sonido se escapaa y se atenua el sonido.

Finalmente recuerda que son ondas sonoras, cojete el libro de fisica y miralas un poquito.

http://www.hobbyprojects.com/U/ultrasonic_circuits.html
http://members.home.nl/b.vandam/lonely/index.html
http://www.electronicsforu.com/elec...Feb06.pdf&title=Ultrasonic Proximity Detector


----------



## Aristides (Oct 24, 2006)

Este sensor ultrasónico, mide distancias de hasta 3 metros:
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28015


----------

